# Convert jib from hanks to furling?



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

My boat came with a 100% jib with jib hanks to hank it to the headstay. It was nearly immediately converted to a 150% roller furling genoa. As a result, I have an essentially new 100% jib that I'd like to use when it's blowing hard or when I'm sailing alone. Is it possible to convert a jib with Jib hanks to roller furling? Is it worth it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, most sailmakers could do the conversion, but you'll need to ask about costs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For about the same amount of money you can rig a second, detachable headstay just behind the permanent one. Use a pelican hook and a turnuckle at the foot. When you are not using it (which will probably be most of the time) you detach it and run it down the front of the mast to an eye bolt.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Quickstep192 said:


> My boat came with a 100% jib with jib hanks to hank it to the headstay. It was nearly immediately converted to a 150% roller furling genoa. As a result, I have an essentially new 100% jib that I'd like to use when it's blowing hard or when I'm sailing alone. Is it possible to convert a jib with Jib hanks to roller furling? Is it worth it?


Only drawback is changing the sail. Hanked sails are much easier to change than a sail adapted for a furler. Our genoa is around 125% but we have an inner forestay on which we set a storm jib when required. Because of our boats characteristics we inevitably go to a double reef in the main before we think of reducing the size of headsail.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Tape It Up*



Quickstep192 said:


> My boat came with a 100% jib with jib hanks to hank it to the headstay. It was nearly immediately converted to a 150% roller furling genoa. As a result, I have an essentially new 100% jib that I'd like to use when it's blowing hard or when I'm sailing alone. Is it possible to convert a jib with Jib hanks to roller furling? Is it worth it?


Absolutely take it to the sailmaker and have it taped up so you have a second, smaller jib to use. You need to know the full hoist length of your forestay with the roller furling rear in place, as the sailmaker should add a leader to the head of the 100% so the halyard raises close to fullhoist (actually the same hieght that works well on the 150%). The leader needs to be taped also. 
Taping the sail is not too expensive.

However, if you want to leave the small jib on the furler frequently, you should have the sailmaker add a UV sheild to the foot and luff, which can get expensive...


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Well worth doing, especially as you are likely to find that your windward performance is better with the 100% jib than the 150% genoa. Tacking is usually faster and easier too. Gennies are great for broad reaches.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I just had a luff tape added to my storm jib for a little over $200, no UV protection. PM if your in the Annapolis area, I can provide the info of the sail-maker who did it. You may also try Cruising Direct http://www.cruisingdirect.com/ I have not done business with them, but know several that have and all were pleased.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> For about the same amount of money you can rig a second, detachable headstay just behind the permanent one. Use a pelican hook and a turnuckle at the foot. When you are not using it (which will probably be most of the time) you detach it and run it down the front of the mast to an eye bolt.


A stronger variant of this idea is called a Highfield lever, and it's an excellent way to get a wire-luff staysail flying, turning your sloop into a temporary cutter, or merely allowing you to run a staysail alone in heavy weather or with a deep reef in the main.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highfield_lever


----------



## rperret (Apr 11, 2003)

Quickstep192 said:


> My boat came with a 100% jib with jib hanks to hank it to the headstay. It was nearly immediately converted to a 150% roller furling genoa. As a result, I have an essentially new 100% jib that I'd like to use when it's blowing hard or when I'm sailing alone. Is it possible to convert a jib with Jib hanks to roller furling? Is it worth it?


Get some cost quotes first. First, what type of boat is it and how often do you go sailing? are you more daysailor, racer, cruiser? you can always furl down the bigger genny in a pinch - if you have foam luff then the shape isn't too bad for short term sailing. but if you are cruising over several days - then its worth the cost.

i would also try calling sailcare.com - they do conversions via mailorder. might be cheaper than your local loft - but then maybe not.

if the jib is essentially in new condition, and you do extended sailing - its worth paying the $ - don't bother with UV protection as you'll probably only use it occasionally.

Rick


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

I would opt for a removable inner forestay (in fact that is how my boat is rigged). Just remember that when you want to change down from the 150% it is because it it blowing too hard. And to get the sail off the roller furling, you have to completely expose it. The thought of wrestling with a 150 in 25 (or more) knots of wind is what made my decision.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I recently had a quote from North Sails in Halifax to convert sails to tape luff from hank. $6/foot on the luff.

You can then change your headsail before goin sailing if you expect it to be windy. .. or even change it for Sept and Oct when it is normally windier.

Most boats sail much better with the 100 than the 150 furled when the winds pipe up. Might make sailing more enjoyabl for you!

Mike


----------

